# كتاب (أعمال الميزانية)



## أيمن إسماعيل (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم جبت لكم كتاب بالعربي عن (أعمال الميزانية) أتمنى إنكم تستفيدوا منه
ولكم مني أجمل تحية:56:


----------



## n6010 (14 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته*

مشكور مشكور مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_زين (15 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أيمن إسماعيل (15 يناير 2008)

إخواني الكرام شكراً على تعليقاتكم
وأتمنى إني أستطيع أن أفيدكم دائماً
م/ أيمن إسماعيل


----------



## sameh mohmed (15 يناير 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب:12:


----------



## المسـ ح ــــــا (8 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس وليم (9 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن علي هدا الكتاب القيم ونرجو منك المزيد من العطاء ونرجو ان يكون في مزان حسناتك ..


----------



## ماجد العراقي (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ ايمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك.


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

الف شكرالف شكر


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد المعداوى (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ أيمن


----------



## محب الشرقية (15 فبراير 2008)

أرحب بك عضو جديد 
أشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## م/محمد على (17 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## ورد النيل (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

لك الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 مارس 2008)

الف شكرالف شكر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسم مرزوق (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك _الله_ خيرا
ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

مشكووووور 
جاري التحميل


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب 
بس فيه مشكله الكتاب تالف لايعمل وارجوو منك ان ترسلوو الى عبر الاميل عشان انا محتاجوو جدااا genius56007***********


----------



## عرباوى (15 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل الملف فارغ وشكرا 
برجاء اعادة ارسالة


----------



## hadri (8 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك.
بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا كثبرا


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG-HUM (31 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيق العافية على المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المدرمين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا اخي علي الكتاب الممتاز ونرجو الكثير والكثير ونفيد بعضنا 
وشكرا لهذا الكتاب مره اخري 
كــــــــــان مـــــعــك ":عبدالله سعد حسن عبدالقوي
pepsi_show2010***********


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ggggggggggggg


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

gggggggggggggggg


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ffffffffff


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ffffffffffff


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

sssssssssssss


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

iiiiiiiiii


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

tttttttttttt


----------



## ميدوالباز (24 ديسمبر 2008)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## المهندس عزوز2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ادام الله عليك الصحه والعافيه


مشكوررررررررررررررررر جدااااااا

ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## خابور (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب جميل بارك الله فيك وفيه منفعه كبيره للاعضاء خاصة المشتغلين بالطرق لان الميزان البسيط هو ادق جهاز فى اعمال الميزانيات وانا من اشد المتحيزين له رغم ان الكل اليوم يقوم باعمال الرفع بالتوتال بسهوله


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ادام الله عليك الصحه والعافيه
مشكوررررررررررررررررر جدااااااا
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## اكرم جبار (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ العزيز


----------



## م محمد رحيم (22 يوليو 2010)

http://s12.ae.bitefight.org/user/bite/33743


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sea_gull (23 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر الكم الله يهنيكم


----------



## amraljunaid (25 فبراير 2013)

*كثر الله من امثالك اخي*​


----------



## محمد النواري (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------

